# Lifestyles & Discussion > Peace Through Religion >  We all need some of this...

## donnay

With all the negativism I have seen of late, we need some inspiration!




 ENGLAND DAN AND JOHN FORD COLEY
"Love Is The Answer"

Name your price
A ticket to paradise
I can't stay here any more
And I've looked high and low
I've been from shore, to shore, to shore
If there's a short cut I'd have found it
But there is no easy way around it

Light of the world, shine on me
Love is the answer
Shine on us all
Set us free
Love is the answer

Who knows why
Someday we all must die
We're all homeless boys and girls
And we are never heard
It's such a lonely, lonely, lonely world
People turn their heads
And walk on by
Tell me is it worth just another try

Light of the world, shine on me
Love is the answer
Shine on us all
Set us free
Love is the answer

Tell me, are we alive
Or just a dying planet
(What are the chances)

Ask the man in your heart
For the answer

And when you feel afraid
(Love one another)
When you've lost your way
(Love one another)
And when you're all alone
(Love one another)
And when you're far from home
(Love one another)
And when you're down and out
(Love one another)
And when your hopes run out
(Love one another)
And when you need a friend
(Love one another)
And when you're near the end
(Love)
(We've got to love)
(We've got to love one another)

Light of the world, shine on me
Love is the answer
Shine on us all
Set us free
Love is the answer

Light of the world, shine on me
Love is the answer
Shine on us all
Set us free
Love is the answer...

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## donnay



----------


## Suzanimal

We sing this one at Mass a lot...

----------


## donnay



----------


## Suzanimal

When my nephew was little, he tried out for the children's choir. For tryouts, they asked him to sing a song about the Lord and this is the best he could come up with on the spot. He was 5 years old.

_Lawd have mercy, baby's get her blue jeans on...
_

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Here's one:

----------


## donnay

LOL! @Suzanimal

----------


## donnay



----------


## LibertyEagle



----------


## donnay



----------


## adissa



----------


## heavenlyboy34

From an album full of feel-good music

----------


## donnay



----------


## heavenlyboy34

This is feel-good to me, FWIW.

----------


## lilymc

I love this song, and the lyrics challenge me, because I probably do too much debating and not enough of the ministry of reconciliation.  





Oh, and + rep for this thread.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Bellamy Bros. FTW ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pv1j4FhCU9I

----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## William Tell



----------


## Danke

> 


What are you doing in this thread? it is for women and teh gays.

----------


## William Tell

> What are you doing in this thread? it is for women


Ya but I like women. That's why you're in this thread, right?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> What are you doing in this thread? it is for women and teh gays.


Since when do you gheys get to declare other people's threads "yours"?

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Ya but I like women. That's why you're in this thread, right?


Eduardo spoiled him and caused him to abandon women.True story.

----------


## Danke

> Ya but I like women. That's why you're in this thread, right?


Yeah I do have a thing for older married women.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

Most people feel good with Satch

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Yeah I do have a thing for older married women.


How scared do they get when you show it to them?

----------


## Danke

> Most people feel good with Satch


Nice recovery. But ya ain't fooling anyone.

----------


## William Tell

Lesson of life 3924, don't engage Danke in a Peace Through Religion thread.

----------


## donnay



----------


## Jamesiv1

wardrobe malfunction!?

----------


## William Tell



----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Nice recovery. *But ya ain't fooling anyone*.


Watchu babbing about ye olde buttfuqer? 
Back to feelin good with Torke

----------


## donnay



----------


## lilymc

^ I love that song.

and I ❤ this song.

----------


## donnay

^^^^That was really nice.

This is the song that makes me turn into a puddle--especially with bagpipes.

----------


## lilymc

^ Amazing Grace is my favorite song of all time.  I'll check out that version. 


This is a beautiful song... around 3:05 is when the chills start.

----------


## donnay



----------


## lilymc

The worship team at the church I used to go to put this together... check it out:

----------


## Suzanimal

I like this song. It reminds me of my dad.

----------


## Todd

Uh oh.....The obligatory.....

----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Danke

Is AF traveling again?

----------


## bunklocoempire



----------


## donnay



----------


## adissa



----------


## Anti Federalist

I love *you*.

----------


## donnay

> I love *you*.

----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Anti Federalist

> ...

----------


## Danke

> I love *you*.


I cried a little bit tonight.

----------


## donnay

> I cried a little bit tonight.

----------


## Danke

So he is on a boat.

----------


## donnay

> So he is on a boat.


We're all in the same boat.

----------


## donnay



----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I love *you*.





 <3

----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## heavenlyboy34

Troparions are good.

----------


## TER

> 


This is one of my favorite movie tracks of all time.  The whole album is beautiful.  Thank you posting it.

----------


## donnay



----------


## TER



----------


## Anti Federalist

> I cried a little bit tonight.


Here, I'll hold you until it's all better...

----------


## TER

Donnay, get the tissues out.

The old man's gonna need them.

----------


## TER

> 


You know, I realized after I posted this that this is a thread for uplifting music.  Disregard the interruption.  I had a tough day at work!  Back to your normally scheduled program!

----------


## TER



----------


## osan

Is this lovey enough?

----------


## TER



----------


## lilymc

I love this song.  An old hymn made modern.

----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Ender

This James Horner soundtrack gets me every time.

----------


## William Tell



----------


## AZJoe

>

----------


## Occam's Banana

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DhFy4qZ0ah8

----------


## bunklocoempire

Johnny Cash "Ultimate Gospel"

----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## donnay



----------


## shakey1



----------


## Anti Federalist

> 


at :15

----------


## Anti Federalist

And I'll just drop this off right here:

----------


## donnay

> And I'll just drop this off right here:


Good Lord is that what Hell sounds like.    No thanks.

----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------


## donnay



----------

